# ACNL Villager Merges!



## Hound00med (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah I dunno what I was thinking..

Enjoy I guess? LOL










I'm well aware of how poorly they're done.. But I'm showing off my creations LOL

Edit: As a request by Hazelx, I've also created Bearzel & Hado..









As another request by MayorAvalon, here's Erches & Sterik!









As another request for TARDIS, here's Hamtavian (I don't think this is as anywhere as good, but hey, haha..)






As a request by PlasticPinkPiggy, here's Tarlise & Chammi!









As a request by DaCoSim, here's Sydches!






Here's Cociva and Dico!






And Tava for you! (I suck at colour blending, cut me some slack ) .. As well as Dibby!


----------



## M O L K O (Jan 2, 2014)

The year of Marbette & Jamshal take over


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 2, 2014)

IM NOT EVEN GOING TO USE COLORED TEXT

IM SO DONE

IM SO DONE IM GOING HOME 
WHAT IS THIS COMMUNITY ANYMORE THIS HOLY GRACIOUS CREATURE THAT YOU HAVE CREATED


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 2, 2014)

Makkine said:


> IM NOT EVEN GOING TO USE COLORED TEXT
> 
> IM SO DONE
> 
> ...



Two monstrosities  .. I was bored <3


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 2, 2014)

I've died, I am no longer here.



Oh god. This beauty is unf


----------



## beffa (Jan 3, 2014)

LOL jambette looks actually kinda cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

DID I REALLY JUST SAY THAT


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 3, 2014)

They look like they have switched genders or something


----------



## Cou (Jan 3, 2014)

oh my god this is a masterpiece can i just


----------



## cIementine (Jan 3, 2014)

Marshal looks hideous, I'm about to puke.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 3, 2014)

love it <3


----------



## Mao (Jan 3, 2014)

OMFG MAKE MORE PLZ. But Marbette looks pretty darn good (better than how she looked before, anyways)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 3, 2014)

HOLY CRAP WHAT IS THAT

Actually Marbette looks good without those monstrous lips...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 3, 2014)

My new dream town <3


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

Scarred for life


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the (sorta) kind words, LOL..

I don't think Marbette looks that cute though


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 3, 2014)

As per a request.. I present to you all.. Bearzel! -


----------



## cIementine (Jan 3, 2014)

You have created what must be the strangest creations of Nintendo characters.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

I love bearzel omg


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 3, 2014)

And here's Bearzel's companion..

HADO


----------



## cIementine (Jan 3, 2014)

Could you do one of Erik and Stitches? Sterik and Erches?


----------



## Mao (Jan 3, 2014)

Hado is too qt for you <3


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 3, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Could you do one of Erik and Stitches? Sterik and Erches?



Sure, haha.. Will get right on it


----------



## Mary (Jan 3, 2014)

Bearzel is hilarious!


----------



## M O L K O (Jan 3, 2014)

beffa said:


> LOL jambette looks actually kinda cute
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DID I REALLY JUST SAY THAT


Jambette has always been cute uvu


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 3, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Jambette has always been cute uvu



YES.


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 3, 2014)

As per request.. Here is Erches! .. Sterik coming up..


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 3, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> As per request.. Here is Erches! .. Sterik coming up..



That's actually adorable omg ;~;


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

Omfg hes really cute


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 3, 2014)

god help me if i open my eyes i will see something

bless you for making these creatures.


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 3, 2014)

This one's horrible.. But hey, here's Sterik! Thank MayorAvalon for this


----------



## Mao (Jan 3, 2014)

Erches is beautiful *u*


----------



## Mary (Jan 3, 2014)

You should do Merengue x Rodeo. Merodeo or Rerengue. xD


----------



## sej (Jan 3, 2014)

Can you do Twiggy and Kid Cat so Kiddy and Tid Tat?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please?


----------



## Megan. (Jan 3, 2014)

LOL what is this?


----------



## M O L K O (Jan 3, 2014)

Megatastic said:


> LOL what is this?



Magic


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 3, 2014)

Can you PLEASE do charlise and tammi? so its Chammi and Tarlise?


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 3, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Can you PLEASE do charlise and tammi? so its Chammi and Tarlise?



Yeah I can do, that wouldn't be too bad to do 

@Mary & Sej, your requests would be pretty difficult to master D: .. Sorry about that


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 4, 2014)

Sej said:


> Can you do Twiggy and Kid Cat so Kiddy and Tid Tat?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Please?



I tought I taw a puddy tat!

...Sorry. Couldn't help myself. XD


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you do Gaston and Static, so it's Gastic and Staston?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

Snowtyke said:


> Can you do Gaston and Static, so it's Gastic and Staston?



Omg I would pay 10 TBT bells to see that <3


----------



## Amyy (Jan 4, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> As per request.. Here is Erches! .. Sterik coming up..



i sat here for a good 15 minutes laughing at this...and bearzel.

AHAHAHAH


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHh

these are great, keep it up


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dont do anything with the bunnies
theyre innocent


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys xD

This is what my boredom produces 

Gaston & Static can be a thing.. So I've got three requests to do today! Look out for them


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 4, 2014)

THESE ARE GREAT HOLY CRAP


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 4, 2014)

As for a request for TARDIS.. I've made Hamtavian.. I don't think is as good, but hey, I tried, haha..


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 4, 2014)

As a request by PlasticPinkPiggy, here's Tarlise! .. Chammi coming up..


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 4, 2014)

oMG

OHELPMEIMWHEEZING LORD HELP ME

WHY



Hound00med said:


> As for a request for TARDIS.. I've made Hamtavian.. I don't think is as good, but hey, I tried, haha..





Hound00med said:


> As a request by PlasticPinkPiggy, here's Tarlise! .. Chammi coming up..


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 4, 2014)

And here's Chammi!


----------



## TARDIS (Jan 4, 2014)

HAMTAVIAN IS MY PATRONUS. BACK OFF, HATERS.  ^_^


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> As a request by PlasticPinkPiggy, here's Tarlise! .. Chammi coming up..



NooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOT CHARLISE


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 4, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> NooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> NOT CHARLISE



*pokes* No dissing of Charlise.. She's a dreamy in my Pok?mon town (when I eventually make it..)


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> *pokes* No dissing of Charlise.. She's a dreamy in my Pok?mon town (when I eventually make it..)



I aint calling her bad, I'm saying how could you do that to poor Charlise


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 4, 2014)

This is hilarious XD  But in a good way, of course! c:  I think it's really creative!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

TARLISE <3


----------



## beffa (Jan 4, 2014)

Tarlise… what the ****. I'm having nightmares.


----------



## Mary (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh no. I saw PPP's avatar and immediately came here. Sure enough, Tarlise.


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 4, 2014)

Could you do goldha, (ankha and goldie)?


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 4, 2014)

Mary said:


> Oh no. I saw PPP's avatar and immediately came here. Sure enough, Tarlise.



Hahahaaaa.. Whenever you see a villager merge, you'll remember me :L

- - - Post Merge - - -



ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> Could you do goldha, (ankha and goldie)?



That'd be a tough one to do.. Could you do Ankha with a different cat or dog? (Since you like cats and dogs )


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 4, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Hahahaaaa.. Whenever you see a villager merge, you'll remember me :L
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


If it's hard, you can choose which one goes with ankha ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Any cat/dog mashup would be good


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you do Coco and Hamlet?


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 4, 2014)

@ILikeCatsMoreThanYou & Zan..

Can do  .. Look out for them


----------



## Farobi (Jan 5, 2014)

Hippeux x Monique

the monstrosity of this

- - - Post Merge - - -

if you can make it of course :3


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 5, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Hippeux x Monique
> 
> the monstrosity of this
> 
> ...



That monstrosity might actually break time.. But I'll see what I can do, haha


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 5, 2014)

Moniuex.. Hippique... Lolwut - Hippique is a word?


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 5, 2014)

This is going to become a trend, isn't it?
*waits patiently for Gastic and Staston*


----------



## Mao (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow you are on a roll xD Lol hamtavian (if I spelt that right )


----------



## sej (Jan 5, 2014)

Could you do Bam and Lily please?


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 5, 2014)

oh my god.. <3


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my days, this was the best idea ever.
Bearzel actually looks like (s)he belongs in the game.


Can we have a Fuchsia x Lucky - just so we can call it F***y? =D


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Hahahaaaa.. Whenever you see a villager merge, you'll remember me :L


With an avatar like that, I'm sure everyone will remember you. ^.^


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 5, 2014)

Can you fuse Biff and Angus?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 5, 2014)

^Lol Bangus! xD


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 5, 2014)

Chevre and fuchsia would be funny too


----------



## cIementine (Jan 6, 2014)

Chammi looks adorable xD

Try Curt and Tammy xD


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

Katt and Tabby.

Tatt. c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

omg Tarlise lol 

If it helps there's a faceless villager tumblr! c: [x]
I made a Christine and Franssy with it xD


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 6, 2014)

Am gonna ask for the requests to stop until I'm done with the 3 listed on the first post.. I'm back at work now, and these take a little while to do, hehe


----------



## Emily (Jan 6, 2014)

Omg sean you've outdone yourself with these lmaooo


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 8, 2014)

I snuck this request in as this was a nice easy one to do in between my work.. The rest are coming up!

This is Sydches..


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 8, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I snuck this request in as this was a nice easy one to do in between my work.. The rest are coming up!
> 
> This is Sydches..



So LUV it!!! Think I'm calling it Stitchney! Also like Sydnitches.


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2014)

Would Bam and Lily work if so could you please do it?


----------



## Mao (Jan 8, 2014)

Sej said:


> Would Bam and Lily work if so could you please do it?



Not sure if you seen it but... 





Hound00med said:


> Am gonna ask for the requests to stop until I'm done with the 3 listed on the first post.. I'm back at work now, and these take a little while to do, hehe



and probably constantly asking won't help either :L Just a heads up


----------



## Atalie (Jan 8, 2014)

Omg these are all perfect


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 19, 2014)

Bringing this back!

I'm not taking requests however.. Just kinda doing 'em as I please 

I bring you a fresh creation, Dico and Cociva ..


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 19, 2014)

Haha these are awesome. I love Diva x Coco. That's terrifying.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 19, 2014)

Can you make a mash of Hamlet and Al?:3


----------



## LadyDrac (Apr 19, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Can you make a mash of Hamlet and Al?:3





Hound00med said:


> I'm not taking requests however.. Just kinda doing 'em as I please



...


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 19, 2014)

Tava for you!

Dibby coming up! 

(I'm useless at blending colours, so cut me some slack okay? )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's Dibby!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 19, 2014)

This are weird, interesting, and hilarious! What a creative idea!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 19, 2014)

omggg

btw, how did you get your hands on a good quality marshal pic?
the official on on wikia is THINY


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 19, 2014)

These..
These are amazing ヽ(；▽；)ノ
tava
OH MY GOD IM DYING XD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 19, 2014)

this is the best thing ever..
I want Lopez and Static♥


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 19, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> omggg
> 
> btw, how did you get your hands on a good quality marshal pic?
> the official on on wikia is THINY



I don't know which Wiki you're referring to.. But I use ACWiki.. I got my pic from there  (it's quite big on Marshal's page, but the actual pic is quite small)


----------



## Titi (Apr 19, 2014)

Erches si so cute omg.


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 19, 2014)

oh wow  if youre still taking requests please could you do Lolly and Melba?


----------

